# Stunning!!



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I bet this was a pleasant surprise for you!!!  Well, Brandi doesn't look like a "wee little girl" anymore...lol. I love the second and fifth pics. Is the bigger one a silver or blue?? Glad you got such a nice surprise this morning.  

Wishing Brandi best of luck with he show career. :smile:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Such a beautiful redhead!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Oooooooo... Lucy's pretty sister!!  I tried to show her the pictures on the computer, but she just looked at me like, "Yeah, nice... where's my tennis ball??" lol! Brandi is a very beautiful young lady - she looks like she was cooperating very well with the photographer!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous pup! You have every reason to be proud, Arreau.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much!! Hopefully the judges who see her will feel she is gorgeous too. I am so excited, I just can't wait!!

Lucy...don't be so self centered, you little munchkin!! You can play with your tennis ball anytime! Sheesh!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Good for you and her! 

She is stunning. I cannot wait to hear how she turns out.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my gosh...people are going to get soooooo sick of her photos, but I am tickled pink with her!!! Thank you Olie.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Arreau, I really like the 5th and 7th photos.
She really is very beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is a lovely girl. Thank you Alicia!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Number 5 is my favorite, too. Thanks for letting us see her.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My pleasure!

My faves are 2,5 and 6.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

She is very beautiful


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Roxy!! Hope you had a lovely holiday!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a beauty! I love #3 and #6. She has very good color and I can't wait to see how she matures._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Spoospirit...me too!!! It is pretty exciting!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

VERY pretty girl  !!! Lucy is still my favorite , though : ))) !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am sure Plumcrazy will be very happy to hear that, because she loves her little lady with all of her heart. Lucy is a gorgeous girl too!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Lucy is still my favorite , though


Awwww, thanks wishpoo!!  Lucy's such a lucky girl to be a part of the Poodle Forum family!! And the Plum's are a lucky family to have Lucy as a part!!

She's not the baby of the house anymore, though (at least temporarily)... Katy just did another rescue/foster of a 10 week old beagle puppy - picked her up tonight. We've contacted Jillian's Haven (the rescue I foster for) and they told us they'd help us place her if she could stay with us until her new forever home is found... It just never ends!! 

Lucy is very interested in the new puppy, you can almost see her wheels turning... hmmmm, I'm a BIG girl now!! 

I'll try to get some pictures of Sara Lee (her name was Champ :wacko:, but Katy changed it because she's a beagle (bagel) and "nobody doesn't like Sara Lee"!!) tomorrow so you all can see how cute she is (Not even CLOSE to as cute as Lucybug, but she's cute for a beagle - and truth be told, Lucybug is growing out of "cute" and into "gorgeous") 

Her previous owner was a young man who "didn't realize what a big responsibility it was to have a puppy" :fish:. He bought her 2 weeks ago and just now looked at his apartment lease and found that there were no pets allowed - I think he ONLY looked at his lease to make it seem not so bad that he was giving her up after only two weeks - at least she's very, very placeable as a cute, young pup!! We'll keep you updated!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank heavens Sara Lee is with people like you!! Two weeks??? People...GRRRRR!!! Oh well, I know she will get placed into an awesome home, and that she will be well looked after until then, AND Lucy will be having a blast with her.

Are you back to work now? YUCK. That will be a bit of culture shock after a few lovely family days off. Did everyone arrive safely for your family get together yesterday..

Looking forward to photos of gorgeous Lucy and her new playmate. Hugs...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, Cherie!! Yes - everyone made it to our family celebration and we had lots of food, fun and fellowship! Santa made an appearance for the younger family members (my 3 year old niece, Brianna, was a HOOOOT!! She was helping Santa read the names on his "list" even though she can't yet read and every name he pointed to, she'd say, "Brianna!!!!" We were all laughing so hard!) 

Lucy is really liking Sara Lee - when I left for work today (YUCK is right!!) Vid was in the living room with Hannah, Juliet, Meau, Lucybug and the baby beagle too!  We had put Sara Lee into the crate/X-pen set-up that we had when Lucy was smaller and Lucy just sat outside the pen and barked at the baby like, "Come out and PLAY!!!" so Vid let her out to play! He's such a softie! He'll be going back to work tomorrow and Wednesday, though so we'll probably put Sara Lee up in Katy's room until we get home for lunch - that way Lucy won't be tempted to let her out of the X-pen herself! I can totally see her doing that!! 

I'm glad that Katy inherited my "rescue gene" and won't turn her back on a creature in need - even though it isn't always convenient to take in an orphan, we find ways to make it work. Hopefully Sara Lee will be able to find a home quickly and start settling into her new life as a valued family member rather than seen as a burden to someone who doesn't want her anymore!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank goodness everyone arrived safe and sound!! Glad to hear you had a nice time and all went well.

Yes, Katie is her Mama's daughter and I am glad there are folks like you who make certain that dogs like Sara Lee are well looked after and get to know what love is!! Bless you!!

Best that Lucy does not get herself out of the ex pen. While I THINK you can likely trust her....ohhhh....there could be hell to pay when you get home after work if you can't and find out later. Yow!! That could be bad news. Keep us all posted on how things go, and photos would be wonderful of the ex baby and the new baby together.

Check out the thred cute cute Christmas present. You and Katie are going to love what Amanda got me!! Have a great day!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Best that Lucy does not get herself out of the ex pen. While I THINK you can likely trust her....ohhhh....there could be hell to pay when you get home after work if you can't and find out later. Yow!! That could be bad news.


You're so silly!!  Lucy has been out of the X-pen for a month already!! LOL!! I had it folded up and had to take it out again for the beagle baby. Lucy has been allowed loose in the kitchen with Hannah and Juliet while we're at work and she's been a perfect angel (but did I anticipate any less??)

What I was saying in my previous post is that I can see Lucy trying to get SARA LEE out of the X-pen so she can play!! Luckily Vid is home all day today so he can keep an eye on the pack. 

I saw the gift Amanda gave you! Sooo cute and very, very appropriate! She done good!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Plumcrazy you were that babies Christmas miracle Bless you for your kind soul....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> You're so silly!!  Lucy has been out of the X-pen for a month already!! LOL!! I had it folded up and had to take it out again for the beagle baby. Lucy has been allowed loose in the kitchen with Hannah and Juliet while we're at work and she's been a perfect angel (but did I anticipate any less??)
> 
> What I was saying in my previous post is that I can see Lucy trying to get SARA LEE out of the X-pen so she can play!! Luckily Vid is home all day today so he can keep an eye on the pack.
> 
> ...


----------

